# heavy/tall riders --> freestyle board



## biggles (Apr 4, 2010)

Hi guys!

I'm a 6'3 205lb boarder with size 14 boot. 

I started boarding this season and am addicted! I've been riding a Burton 2010 Supermodel (172) which has been fantastic but am looking to try out some park/freestyle and looking for a new board for this (leaning towards some kind of twin, rocker, not as stiff as my current board, most likely gona need to be a wide).

I'd love to hear from riders of a similar build to myself who have freestyle boards as I seem to be off the chart in terms of maximum height / weight. Basically wondering if there's anything I should be aware of or look for in a board being bulkier than the average park rider 

As for boards, my forum trolling is pointing me towards something like:
-sierrascope
-sierra stunt
-park pickle

Any input would be greatly appreciated!

Cheers


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

dude im 6'3 at 210, size 10 foot....i got the ss at 156, but i think u should get the park pickle 159 wide, i think u'll love it!


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

We're about the same size

I ride a 162 Capita Black Death for my freestyleish stick

Looking into a YES! stick for next season though.

You would def like a 2011 Never Summer Heritage around a 162-164 length. Not sure exactly what lengths they have in the Heritage around that size

Don't go bigger then a 164 for what you want... Your not as big as you think


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

Milo303 said:


> We're about the same size
> 
> I ride a 162 Capita Black Death for my freestyleish stick
> 
> ...


i second that!! for park 159-162 i think would be ur range, but if its for more park, i def say 159ish, u'll love it!


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Basically you are going to be off the charts for any board but it really doesnt matter, I am similar size to you and I actually rode a 172 supermodel last year so I know exactly where you are coming from. The supermodel is big and stiff, basically anything shorter you are going to be able to really get ontop of and flex really well. I have purchased a never summer slr 164 which feels like a park stick compared to the supermodel even though most would think its a bit big and stiff, guys our size have a lot more influence over a board than a guy weighing in at 150lb. In my opinion you dont want a really soft board, you just want a shorter board.
I also purchased a 159 sierra reverse crew for goofing around on, aside from being rediculously cheap ($180 atm) this board is very flexible but doesnt feel like its going to fold and snap under my feet like I am sure some of the real flexy boards would. Remember that super flexy boards are designed to be ridden by lightweight guys, you jump on one at 205lb and its gonna be noodlefest. I think the 160w reverse crew would be perfect with its waist width of 261mm its about as wide as your gonna get.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I thought I'd get kind of creative with my suggestion

YouTube - Rage Against The Machine - Revolver


----------



## biggles (Apr 4, 2010)

wow guys thanks for all the advice! Glad to hear that I won't be a gimp (practice permitting!) on a park board 

I gotta say the never summer revolver looks sick. Only problem its WAY more than my other options (seirra reverse crew, sierra stunt)... likewise with the park pickle. I just dont know if they're worth an extra $200+ dollars vs a sierra stunt. I have the cash but don't know if it's really worth it... thoughts?


----------



## biggles (Apr 4, 2010)

Oh and ETM I'm glad to hear you say you think the supermodel is stiff. I keep reading online that its only moderate or 'mid' stiff... pressing on that thing is damn hard lol!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Ultimately, that is up to you. Take a look around the forum and you can find plenty of people that have either seen or had Capitas with questionable durablility (but, to be fair, you can also find plenty of people that are very happy with their Capitas). If I had one word to describe NS it would be bombproof. Board for board, they're the toughest boards I've encountered. The Sierra Burton boards are a helluva deal right now though.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

biggles said:


> wow guys thanks for all the advice! Glad to hear that I won't be a gimp (practice permitting!) on a park board
> 
> I gotta say the never summer revolver looks sick. Only problem its WAY more than my other options (seirra reverse crew, sierra stunt)... likewise with the park pickle. I just dont know if they're worth an extra $200+ dollars vs a sierra stunt. I have the cash but don't know if it's really worth it... thoughts?


They are definately worth the money if you are going to spend time on it, which I think you will. I cant see myself riding the supermodel anymore in all honesty unless im looking to do speed runs.



biggles said:


> Oh and ETM I'm glad to hear you say you think the supermodel is stiff. I keep reading online that its only moderate or 'mid' stiff... pressing on that thing is damn hard lol!


Its not mega stiff like a plank but its the length that makes it hard to press, its all about leverage and you have a lot less leverage on the 172 compared to a shorter board.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm 6'5 200, and I'm riding a NS 165 revolver-r. I love it. I suggest you ride one. It's a pretty good all around board, from jumps to jibs, I highly recommend because I have almost 150 days on it, and It's still in decent shape......


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

My vote is for the Bataleon Goliath wide or NS Revolver. You shouldn't have any problems buttering/pressing these boards at your size. Only complaints you'll hear are from those weighing 100lbs. less lol.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm a bit bigger than you at 6'3 and weighing in at 260. I'm on a Rome Flag 168 and if you think your Supermodel is stiff jump on my ride and see if you can get it to press.... I have 50+ pounds on you and legs that can rack the leg press of almost any universal gym around and I can't get the nose or tail more than 1-2" off the snow. I'd say the NeverSummer's are worth the extra money though my time on them is limited. I got to ride last years (2008/9) 166 Legacy-R for a few hours earlier in the season and was super impressed with it. That one is more all-mountain than the Revolver-R is though. I have yet to get on a Revolver but the reviews are strong and it's supposed to be one of the stiffer "jib/park" boards out there. I guess the best question is what do you mean by park? If you're talking jumps the Legacy-R may be the better fit, if you're looking at jibs, rails and boxes than definitely the Revolver-R. I've been back and forth between these two boards for the last 2 seasons and just haven't pulled the trigger because of my upcoming wedding and the need to save every penny.


----------



## WhereDoISignUp (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm the exact same height and weight as you are, and I ride a 159 Revolver, I love that thing to death. I highly recommend it.


I've got a size 13 boot though, but my toes don't even come close to the snow.


----------

